# Pet Shop, On Line Dealer, Show? Poll



## Pennywise (Oct 16, 2005)

I would like to hear opinions of members as to preference of who from or where they would like to buy a Tarantula from and why.

1. Pet Shop

2. On line Dealer

3. Pet Show

I won't give my opinion till later. If you think of another source of T's
feel free to add it.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 16, 2005)

I prefer an online dealer simply because there aren't many shows near me and the few that there are require me to rent/borrow a car, pay for tolls, and/or take a train to get there (since I live in NYC and have no need for a car otherwise).  And even then, there is no guarantee they'll have what I'm looking for once I go through all the trouble of getting there.  I don't think I'd buy a T from a pet store (so far, I never have) unless it was in bad shape and needed to be rescued.  Plus I've never seen a T in any of our pet stores here.  NYC is more of a dog town, than an invert town, I think. I think people don't feel T's are trendy enough for them (of course, they just so happen to be wrong!).  That would be my two cents.

Karen


----------



## becca81 (Oct 16, 2005)

Another choice would be "from other collectors privately."

I buy mine from dealers (whether it be online or at a show) and individuals that sell ones out of their collection.

I don't purchase from petstores, as more often than not the spiders are not well-cared for, over-priced, and typically WC.  It's the same reason I don't buy from vendors at a show that only have deli cups full of WC tarantulas - I feel that captive-breeding is very important to the hobby and many WC tarantulas can bring along a parade of parasites and/or other "fun things" that I'd not like to have to deal with.


----------



## Niloticus (Oct 16, 2005)

mexican8s said:
			
		

> I would like to hear opinions of members as to preference of who from or where they would like to buy a Tarantula from and why.
> 
> 1. Pet Shop
> 
> ...


Well, if at all possible, I prefer buying my T's at a pet show. Allows you to look at various tarantulas and pick the one you want. Many online dealers are present at these shows, so it makes things even better. I'd say a pet shop is my least favorite because their animals are typically very expensive for nothing but WC junk. Especially the pet stores in my area. They don't take very good care of their stock. 

Niloticus


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 16, 2005)

*..*

i purchased my first at a pet store, price was ok but only on the pink toes heh. the rest were a bit pricey.  i like being able to see them and pick which one.  all the rest i have are from online dealers.  so far that works great for me, get to compare all the dealers prices in one place.  i really want to go to a show though.  i know ones coming up in miami sometime.  i figure you have online dealers there, and everyone there selling has to compete with all the others right there, so you get to choose which one, from which dealer all in the same room.  no shipping for the t, and no paying for it either.  shipping adds up.


----------



## Beccas_824 (Oct 16, 2005)

The majority of mine are form online dealers. I have a few form petstores but I decided to stop buying from petstores are together for the exact same reasons the other Becca stated above. 
No T or Herp shows ever come any where near me so I have never been to a show yet alone bought anything at one. Given the chance though, I porbably would pruchase some form the same people at the shows that i buy form online.


----------



## Arachnoboards (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey All,

An actual poll has been added to this thread. I attempted to add the votes in accordance with your posts. 


Hope I got them right.


----------



## SamtheMan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Online*

Coming from NYC there are no tarantulas for sale in any pet store I have ever been in.  The only show nearby is in White plains which is just far enough to be an inconvenience and I'm never in town when it is.  So for me, online dealers and other collectors are my only real option.  Plus, they usually care more about their animals than a pet store anyway and they keep better records.


----------



## xWARxPATHx (Oct 16, 2005)

I've bought almost all of my tarantulas from an online dealer.  I however bought one from a petshop that pretty much had it in the nastiest mold infested cage.


----------



## Ewok (Oct 16, 2005)

I've just started keeping tarantulas and so far I have one from online, and three from reptile and pet stores, i'm not sure if they are wild caught or not and wouldn't consider them "junk" as someone put it.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Oct 16, 2005)

Which do you think I chose?  ;P 

Seriously, hobbyists are fortunate that there are a number of highly experienced online dealers with first-rate animals and good customer service. I recommend me   but I could name a dozen other dealers that I have recommended or would recommend.

The best of both worlds is to buy from a reputable online dealer when they are displaying at a reptile show in your area, but since a lot of us don't have the time or desire to do many shows, I'd have to say the convenience of shopping from your office or home (some of us even have online shopping carts) outweighs the experience and stick with ordering online from a well-known dealer as the best method.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## BGBYTOY (Oct 16, 2005)

I have purchased all 15 of mine from "You Guys" right here at A.B.

 I have had very good service and animals from the members here.

 There are a few other Tarantulas that I have on my list ( whom doesn't?) And when ready for them, I'll check here, or I may go to one of the Dealers here to get them..


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just being from an arachnohostile state makes it difficult to get them. I cannot get them at a store so i usually go to the White Plains show. It beats having them shipped and paying out the <edited> for shipping. That and I get to see all the people who have far worse an impulse buying problem than me.


----------



## P.P.'s Mom (Oct 16, 2005)

I like shows the best.  It's an exciting atmosphere any you have dozens to choose from.  The only reason I didn't pick online dealer is because it's too easy.  Before I know it, I've ordered 6 T's and spent $200!  Shows are far enough between that keeps my spending to minimum.

P.S.  I just returned home from Del Mar Fairgrounds here in San Diego with 5 new additions:  A. avic, A. purpurea, E. campestratus, E. murinus, and E. cyanognathus.  All are babies from <edit>.  Thanks, <edit>!!!!!


----------



## Arachnoboards (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey All,

Please keep Dealer and Seller names out of this thread. That is what the Review Forums are for. Please keep responses in this thread to how you like to purchase, not who you like to purchase from.

Thanks!  


The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 16, 2005)

Many of my Ts are from the same on line dealer. A good rapport with a dealer, can go a long way. I know that I'll get healthy Ts and the price is at times negotiable. I have also purchased at expos ( I'm with you, Hedorah, at White Plains). Again, the fact that I have purchased from the same dealer there on more than one occasion, a professional trust is built. That's not to say I wouldn't purchase from other dealers...many of whom post on the forums, as well...but I would definately count on reviews/recommendations from other AB members. I have only seen on pet store that carried tarantulas, and I was pleasantly surprised. I live in NYC, so I have to head out to the "burbs" for that. I would deal with a private collector that I have come to "know" through the forums, if the opportunity arose, as most of the members are surely dedicated enthusiasts!


----------



## Kid Dragon (Oct 16, 2005)

I made two purchases on line, one came out fantastic, one came out mediocre. I've made dozens of purchases at shows, and all came out fantasic. I like seeing what I'm getting. No miscommunication.

Do you save money at shows by avoiding postage? Not really. Why? When you take into account the money spent on transportation (gasoline), parking, and admission, online buying is about the same. 

The last show I attended cost me $15 gasoline, $5 parking, and $8 admission. I bought a pregnant African flat rock for $15. If that was my only purchase (and it wasn't) the cost total was $43. I don't think any online dealer can deliver a gravid flat rock scorpion to your door cheaper.

It becomes a matter of whether you want to get out and browse, see friends, and talk, or stay home. Time, distance, and species availability are other factors. I love going to the shows.


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 16, 2005)

One of the better known online dealers comes to a local show all the time, so I usually pick up T's from him at the show.  One of the other dealers I know, who is not yet online is always at the show, so I usually pick up T's from them as well.

Every single one of my spiders except 5 have been purchased at that show, and out of those 5, 2 of those were from one of those dealers at another local show


----------



## chemosh6969 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm a pet store kinda guy. There is one decent store around here that has prices cheaper than online for the most part and they get new stuff in all the time. All the other places have overpriced pet rocks.


----------



## Captante (Oct 16, 2005)

Overall I've bought more inverts from online dealers then anywhere else, second most from other AB members & third from the same White Plains NY show mentioned earlier.
..pet shops arn't an option here in Connecticut.
I'd likely buy more from shows if there were more shows to choose from within range, but the only other show I'm aware of thats even in my region is over two hours away in New Hampshire.


----------



## greenbay1 (Oct 16, 2005)

I purchase most of mine from online dealers and collectors here on the boards. However I'm fortunate to have a nice herp & arachnid shop about 90 miles away. I've gotten several very nice Ts from them at more than reasonable prices. We don't have the shows in this area so I miss out on meeting dealers.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm rather fortunate in that one of the employees at a local pet shop is a tarantula enthusiast, with a collection on some 40 species, so when I bought my first T it was well-cared for and properly identified.  That said, in the future I'll probably buy online.


----------



## David DeVries (Oct 17, 2005)

Reputable on line dealers.  Many of their spiders are captive bred, born and you can get a healthy young spiderlings at decent prices.


----------



## Varden (Oct 17, 2005)

I prefer to get mine from online dealers first, pet shows second, and individuals from this forum third.  I don't do pet shops, they are over priced, almost always incorrect with their species' labels, and I haven't yet found one that takes decent care of their spiders.  Occasionally I have purchased or liberated a T from a local individual who was selling theirs.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Oct 17, 2005)

I like when I can see the spider I am getting and such but with the local petshop here only selling G.rosea and the pet shop that we drove 1 hr has moved i mostly buy mine online mostly.


----------



## Beccas_824 (Oct 17, 2005)

I just wish shipping wasn't so darn much!!!
I'm a poor college student, so it is kind of a burden for me right now to have to shell out that extra 30$ for overnight shipping, but i know its worth it to get good, healthy high-quality T's that were raised by someone who cares about them and their well-being.
Also, i try to order as many as I can possibly afford at one time to avoid mutliple shipping fees. I like to order 5 or 6 at a time instead of one or two at a time because then you only have to pay shipping once, not three separate times.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 17, 2005)

*My 2 cents*

Thanks everyone for posting in my poll! Please give your opinions if
you haven't yet.  I like buying from an on line dealer or dealer breeder
because you can scan the list of T's for sale and get ideas on what you
want to get.  If I still cant make up my mind, I cut and paste the scientific
name and do a search for more info and care sheets etc. You can also
inquire on this forum about the desirability and quirks of various species.
There are many excellent on line dealers, check the reviews. 
   

My all time favorite is shows though especially if a lot of great dealers
are there. It helps to see what you are buying.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 17, 2005)

I get most of my animals from online dealers at reptile shows. You can see what you're getting and you know you're getting quality.

I also enjoy dealing with the "average hobbyist"...its a great way to make new friends and help out the "little dealers."


----------



## singlemind (Oct 17, 2005)

I only have a few tarantulas, but I've hit all but the pet store option (that too if you count the scorpion) So far I'd have to say the pet store was the worst, and I'd have to say meeting an online dealer at a show is my favorite   I also live in nyc and am a little skittish about having inverts shipped to my apartment.


----------



## stonemantis (Oct 17, 2005)

I like purchasing from breeders and online dealers.

Breeders usually have a website with lots of species specific info and they can be called local or e-mailed drectly whenever you have a question.

Online dealers usually have alot more stock advertised and can usually ship next day for those in a hurry.


----------



## Elijah12214 (Dec 2, 2005)

i bought my rose hair at are local pet shop which is a very good one


----------



## Socrates (Dec 2, 2005)

The majority of my Ts are from online breeders, but I have to admit that I've gotten quite a few from pet shops as well.  My smithi was sold to me as a baby Chilean Rose  , my A. avic was literally thrown into my face because nobody wanted her  , my A. geniculata was totally reduced in price (+ additional discount because they were afraid to take her out themselves  ), and my A. versi sling was.... well...totally overpriced and super skinny, but I couldn't resist. :8o 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 2, 2005)

majority of all my bugs are from individuals

if you wait, you can easily get the best deals from "other people"

it helps to have a BIG wishlist and a decent understanding of the pricing of the bugs you want


----------



## psionix (Dec 2, 2005)

IMO, ideally it would be from a respected Online Dealer @ a Pet Show, then you don't have to worry about shipping.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 2, 2005)

My preference definitely leans towards online dealers. I like the assurance that I am in fact recieving a healthy animal with some backround history. Everybody on these boards has been great in that aspect.
Jamison


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Dec 2, 2005)

When it comes to pet shops I find most are horrible when it comes to dealing with arthropods, not knowing species, care, feeding,ect. I once went to a pet store where there was a giant centipede labeled as a giant millipede. A lot of my animals are pet shop rescues from deplorable conditions.


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 2, 2005)

I would have added one more choice to the poll which is "All of the above". Seriously, when I am looking I know what I want and I look at all of the choices listed above. However, if I had to pick just one, I would say that I get most of mine through dealers.


----------



## DanCameron (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, a lot more online trading than I thought.  Of course, I usually go to a pet store (they specialize in reptiles and tarantulas).  They know how to take care of them.  13 of my 14 spiders have come from them.  One of them did come from a show out in Tinley a little while ago.  It was mostly snakes and lizards, but there was one (and only one) spider guy there.  It was crazy trying to get to him.  There were lots of people looking at what he had there.  Need more spider guys at that show.


----------



## DragonMaiden (Dec 2, 2005)

petshops mostly, a lil hesitant on getting online orders thru the mail.  Land lord doesnt like T's.  afraid that it would arrive and freeze to death.  I usually get good deals at pet stores.  I also bought some scorps at a show. no T's though they were overpriced!  A GBB for 300.00 when I could get them for 55 and up....


----------



## MikeW (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't have many Ts (six), but the majority of mine have been purchased from dealers; two from shows, two ordered online.  My first one I got at a pet store, and he's doing just fine, but he wasn't kept in the greatest conditions and I paid too much for him (though it would have been the same price if I bought him online thanks to shipping).

At shows is the best because you don't have to pay $25 or so for shipping (though the White Plains show I pay $4 for parking and $8 to get in, so I guess I don't save that much :/), but buying online is great too because there are some excellent dealers, plus if you order a bunch shipping won't go up too much, if at all for most, so you end up paying only a couple bucks of shipping per spider.


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Dec 3, 2005)

I get my T's from an online dealer at shows.  We both are vendors at the same shows, so we actually do save on shipping.  I just email what I want and he sets it aside.  Works great!  Jason did do a few trades on for some T's, but the majority came from one dealer.

FYI, DanCameron, there were two spider vendors at Tinley, one on the back wall and one 2-3 rows over from the left of the beginning of the show.  It's easy to miss people at that show, it's so crowded.  And one advanage to being a vendor, you can shop before the doors open.  We purchased all of our spiders Sunday morning before anyone was at his table.  We are so spoiled...LOL.  I love having a crowd in front of my table, but hate having to push through them to shop!  Sorry off topic.

Christina


----------



## baboons24 (Dec 3, 2005)

the pet show i would prefer to buy from by far the cheapest i have seen, but that only happens once a year around here. but online dealers i think are the wayu to go.


----------



## DracosBana (Dec 6, 2005)

I mostly get mine at the White Plains show.  Though I did drive an hour into Jersey to the breeders house (had to get my purpurea slings) once.

Then I won a tarantula in the raffle and will probably order a few more when it's ready to ship.


----------



## jojobear (Dec 6, 2005)

I voted for online dealer because that is where the majority of my T's came from. I like the ability to shop around online before I make the decision. I have found shopping online stops me from that impulse buying I tend to do at the shows. The shipping is a little steep when buying online but remember as members of Arachnoboards we get discounts/freebies from certified Aracnodealers and that usually more than makes up for the shipping costs if you are ordering several spiders at once. Also the dealers have all been reviewed numerous times to attest to their business dealing. I love the shows for a social outlet but I tend to buy way too much at the shows and avoid them or I don't bring much money, no credit cards and no checkbook. This is just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Crunchie (Dec 7, 2005)

I prefer buying from hobbiest that have captive bred stock for sale. This way you can be ensured you are contributing to upping captive breeding and also that the spiders have the best care available (ie tarantulas won't breed unless they feel very secure). Also for another purely selfish reason the breeders I've bought from will often chuck in a free spiderling or 2.:}


----------



## Waryur (Dec 7, 2005)

I said Showes but i should add that I buy from specific online dealers at these showes.  

1: there are a lot of great on-line dealers who take great care of T's that i would and have bought from. 

2: I like buying at showes because i can see exactly what i am getting. I might say i want an A. avic but then i get there and see an amazing P. regalis and get that instead.  

dealers at showes thats what i say!


----------



## fscorpion (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, I must exclude pet shops and pet shows as there are no such things here, so I bought all my tarantulas and scorpions by other collectors and breathers...I must say I am very satisfied. I didn't use the online sellers because they are more expensive and its more difficult to make a trade arrangement with them...
Also, I met several nice people here on the board...


----------



## lmramsey89 (Feb 12, 2009)

I picked "pet store" but wanted to clarify that I don't generally buy from petco or the like.
I buy mine from an exotic pet store in my area. They don't specifically specialize in Ts but they keep them in proper enclosures and are knowledgeable :clap: . I do have a rescue from the pet store in my mall. Large G. Rosea kept on wood chips with WAY too much headroom, no water dish and an injury on her abdomen presumably from falling.  

*sigh*
Oh well. 
The shop is S&S Exotic Pets. Awesome awesome place. They have A tiger and lion in a massive zoo-like enclosure in the backyard worship: ) along with birds, different mammals, and TONS of reptiles.


----------



## KJE (Feb 12, 2009)

I chose pet show, but I normally buy from an online dealer at the show.  So, I guess I would need a combined answer of pet show and online dealer.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess breeder and dealer are considered the same.

I buy all my animals from a breeder/dealer, I am willing to drive 1 1/2 hours each way to do this. 

Why?

They are friends, interesting conversations, personalized shopping experience (opportunity to see adults of slings interested in), accurate info. regarding purchase, healthy animals, best prices, best selection, etc........


----------



## tarantulaholic (Feb 13, 2009)

Deff. Both either Local pet store or Online. Both has there positive and negative.
Online you pay extra for shipping and you dont see the T first hand, and has that chance of injuring T during shipment, or getting ripped-off. But there wide varieties of T's, almost endless.
Local pet store, less selection, but you see the T you are buying. But some local pet store get some nice quality T's at reasonable price.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 13, 2009)

Forgot to mention some were inherited and given to me as well.

Pet stores do pretty well when I visit, I just won't buy animals from them anymore. But that's just me.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Feb 13, 2009)

I selected everything but Pet Store. I am honestly yet to encounter a pet store that provided a) good husbandry conditions b) competative prices c)interesting species d) accurate species labeling and e) sexed specimens - all of which you should be able to get at shows, from online dealers, and from private collectors if you are selective and researched about who you buy from. Maybe I'd change my mind if I'd come across an amazing pet store, but I honestly haven't found anything but mediocrity at best - and that's through multiple states over many years. I also have a very strong preference for captive bred animals, and what I often see in pet stores is largely older and very probably WC critters. Plus, I'd rather support someone who is responsible, passionate, and making a meaningful contribution to the hobby through breeding less common tarantulas than throwing $$ at Petco for a nearly mature male wild-caught rosie being kept on 1/4" of wood chips.


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 13, 2009)

got 5 of mine from an online dealer that lives by me,so i guess thats private collection?and got my adsult g.pulchra online and gonna buy alot more here online!:worship:


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 6, 2009)

At a pet show would be ideal, because you get to see what you're buying and choose from a few specimens.  If you order online, you get what is chosen to be sent to you.  That said, there's a better selection through an online dealer than at a petshop.  The petshop would be more convenient because you wouldn't have to pay shipping fees, and again, you'd see what you're getting before it arrives.  But most pet shops don't carry what you're looking for. 

So I voted at a pet show..Too bad they don't happen often enough.  A few times a year would be sweet in my city.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 6, 2009)

i only have 2 Ts right now and got both from  people here on the boards.


there are no pet shops within reasonable driving distance  and the only one within a 100 miles(literaly a 100) is a petco and i will never buy an animal especialy a T or reptile from a petco


there is one pet/exotic show here thats held every other month but i've never been to it...would be to much hassle...over a 4 hour drive one way so i'd have to leave either super early in the moring or the night before so i could get there in good time.


so for now and probably awhile i'll only be buying Ts from people online.


----------



## Miz (Jun 6, 2009)

i chose pet shop because 

A) I have yet to find specific combinations of species being sold at the same site to justify paying shipping.
B) the shop I buy my Ts from is VERY knowledgable, they house their Ts properly, they have a great selection, and the prices are very reasonable. (The Aquatic Critter in Nashville, TN) That store rocks my socks.

Not to say I wouldn't buy online or at a show I just haven't yet. I'm pretty sure my next purchase will be with an online dealer for multiple species, so we'll see how I feel after that experience is said and done. Also, I'm not aware of any good shows in this area. I am new to the hobby, so I haven't been able to have such an experience. Basically I have nothing to compare the pet store experience to, so my opinion isn't exactly well rounded yet.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jun 22, 2009)

local pick up, if possible. or local delivery(west to mid-west states).


----------



## Exo (Jun 22, 2009)

Online dealer.

Better prices,better selection.


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 22, 2009)

1 Pet shops. Usually know little about what they are selling, high prices, and miss labled, but no shipping cost.

2 Online dealers: More options. Sometimes come across some fake deals, but for the most part know more about what they are selling. Can see reviews on sellers. Down side is shipping cost but ok if you can buy a lot at once.

3 Pet show. Not a lot around here maybe one reptile show a year.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 12, 2009)

My vote is for private sellers.  My experiences buying from people on here and those around where I live has worked out really well.  I really couldn't beat the prices either.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 12, 2009)

P.P.'s Mom said:


> I like shows the best.  It's an exciting atmosphere any you have dozens to choose from.  The only reason I didn't pick online dealer is because it's too easy.  Before I know it, I've ordered 6 T's and spent $200!  Shows are far enough between that keeps my spending to minimum.
> 
> P.S.  I just returned home from Del Mar Fairgrounds here in San Diego with 5 new additions:  A. avic, A. purpurea, E. campestratus, E. murinus, and E. cyanognathus.  All are babies from <edit>.  Thanks, <edit>!!!!!


i usually get 1 for that price lol


----------



## Xian (Dec 25, 2009)

I have bought alot of T's in my day, from all of the choices, but the most enjoyable experiences have been buying from other collectors. It's nice to meet others and pick their brains as well as share stories face to face.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Dec 25, 2009)

Well I bought my first T's last week and they were from Ken. So natural I voted online dealer. But I will also buy from a trade show if I see something I like. I don't know of a good online reptile dealer, so I am stuck with shows for that, unless somebody here knows of one.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Dec 25, 2009)

I usually just buy online,but if i go into a petstore and they have a Common Avic Avic for about 20-30.00 and i have extra money in my pocket,i'd buy it just because it would be pretty much the same price online with shipping,and it cuts out the waiting time,and you can see it in person.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 25, 2009)

I vote LPS. Reason why is that I have 2 that are EXCELLENT withing ten miles of me,and they both stock tons of T's.I personally CANNOT justify spending three times as much on shipping as a sling would cost.But hey,thats just me.I recently bought 3 Avic.Avic slings at a LPS that were in great shape,for $16.If I had those shipped the total cost would have been in the $50 neighborhood.I have no problems supporting a local business/LPS as long as the animals are treated well and cared for...... I am NOT talking about places like PetCo or Petsmart,either.......


----------



## DamoK21 (Dec 26, 2009)

i bought all my T's online from breeders but im very very cautouse of when buying i look up on them alot for reviews and so on i also email them asking a random question and then send them a few more random questions and really it all depends on the insight i get from them and the reviews i see for them although the buying of the T can stretch out abit but they have good stock and well id rather no im going to get my T than not do my background checks on that dealer and get riped of 

but yea online dealer always thats the only way i can get T's other than a A.avic or G.rosea or H.lividum


----------



## BlackCat (Dec 26, 2009)

Most of my T's have been bought locally from the University's insect zoo. Can usually find any T I'm looking for there, and if not I'll go to an online dealer and order some slings.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 26, 2009)

I have recently bought spiders and scorpions for Germany and I am very happy with the packing,postage and service......excellent.
I will normally buy off anyone, as long as they are well known and have the animals I want.
Paul


----------



## NateTheGreat (Dec 26, 2009)

Online dealers can have a great selection, and can be anywhere in the country. But shipping costs stink, as well as the shipping risk.


----------

